# Rbw 16K 5Th Wheel Slider Hitch



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is the craigslist for a hitch I need to get out of my garage.

Any interest, please feel free to email me [email protected]

Jim

http://cnj.craigslist.org/rvs/3008048979.html


----------

